
Smart speakers detect signs of cardiac arrest - Kaibeezy
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/cardiac-arrest-alexa-smart-speakers/
======
Kaibeezy
97% accuracy claimed when agonal breathing occurs, which is 50% of cardiac
arrests.

 _the most common locations for an out-of-hospital cardiac arrest is in a
patient’s bedroom, where no one is likely around or awake to respond_

The system can call emergency services.

That’s kind of huge. Fund my startup?

